# New Blood. (recruitment.



## entitled to a rematch (Apr 10, 2010)

:: Plot ::

To be a space marine requires much training and rigourous test, not to mention the implantation of the gene seed and the many other organs the compose a space marine's Build. But of all the scouts that set out to become space marine's not many make it, whether it be rejecting the gene seed, dying in the combat drills or anything else. A scouts life is tough... Very tough.

You are part of an Imperial fist, scout squad that has been sent down to a planet with an extremely hostile enviroment, Five scouts and one brother-sargent are included in the squad itself. Your task which has been set is to use the aquired knowledge and survie for a few weeks in its harsh enviroment. This will determine if you are truely worthy.

But ofcourse it is never that easy. Due to its harsh and everchanging enviroment all contact is lost with the training station in the upper continant of the planet. This is normal and will usually be restored in a couple of weeks. What the upper ships doesnt know is that a chaos uprising has occured, Thousands of stationed imperial guard have turned their back on the emperor, and they have been joined by over a hundred marines.

Your thunderhawk would enter the orbit only to be shot down once the loss of communications happens. You crash horribly in a dense forest. Your brother sargent is dead, and only your instincts will help you. Will you survive untill the climate changes and you can be picked up by your fellow breatheren, will you find a ship and escape, or will you die on the planet, Lost... But never forgotten.

:: Rules ::
No godmodding, you are scouts not space marines thus you arnt as strong, smart enough or capable.
Minimum one para posts, a para being 3-4 lines, ofcourse going beyond this is encouraged.
Keep OOC chat to the recruitment thread if possible.
Have fun.

:: Characters ::
scout (1):
scout (2):
scout (3):
scout (4):
scout (5):

All scouts have the same equipment which includes a standard bolter, a combat knive and some grenades. Ofcourse you can take other equipment which is personal to your character but dont overdo it, No heavy bolters or power swords, also there is oppotunity's to take weapons off the traitorous forces.

:: Character Layout ::

Name:
Age:
Equipment & Weapons
Appearence:
Personality:
Brief background:

Remember scouts are young, very young so there you go. also there appearence wont be harderned with scars ect.

:: My Character ::

Name: Exos tsun.
Age: He chooses not to say.
Equipment & weapons: Bolter, combat knive, Krak and frag grenades, Portable targeting device.
Appearence: Longish black hair, which reachs his shoulders, red piecing eyes and a pale complexion, he is quite tall and slender.
Personality: Serious and calm, he keeps alook out for his comrades and will always put there safty infront of his.
Brief background: Exos, when he entered the space marine program showed promise and was deemed to be very sucessful, but doing a live fire excersise one of his comrades died because of him, he has felt guilty and will choose to put his life infront of others as redemption.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Actually, I believe that the GM is referring to the young initiates that are undergoing the process of receiving their implants and not full battle brothers. Many chapters (IF included) will send these youths out between implantation cycles along with an experienced Brother-sergeant to guide them as part of their training. 

These youths tend to range in age from ~15 to 18ish (18 being closest to receiving the final implants and becoming full battle brothers). The progenoids, containing the precious gene-seed, are one of the last implants received (second to last in fact.. last being the black carapace).


----------



## entitled to a rematch (Apr 10, 2010)

Euphranti is correct, I apologize if i had confused you.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Just want to make sure your aware of this entitled to a rematch, in the rules of roleplay thread action threads, posts in action threads already have a four sentence minimum. Thats four full sentences, not things like: Joe was stunned. He stared in silence.

Four full sentences, though GM's are allowed to require more than that, the minimum will always be four.


Broguts, think maybe you can give just a little more on something like appearence? For all the other players know your guy has a pig head and wings with bright blue skin and an eight pointed star tattooed to his forehead.

People don't have to give every single miniscule detail, but give yourself and others a break; describe what the fuck they look like. If you were asked to describe what you look like to a blind person your not gonna run with tall and stocky.


----------



## entitled to a rematch (Apr 10, 2010)

Um also, what is a stalkerpattern bolter, is it a normal bolter or does it have anyother attributes because scouts will only be issued a standard bolter.

P.s sorry is im a pain.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

THE (not a, as I only know of one of them) Stalker Pattern Boltgun, is the Scout Sergeant Telion's personalised bolter. It is basically a piece of wargear exclusive to Scout Sergeant Telion. A veteran, who has declined many offers to become a captain. Your average scour would not have one of those, heck Captains of other chapters probably couldn't get access to one, or something like that. It's like your average marine having the Fist of Dorn, or the Gauntlets of Ultramar. It wouldn't happen. Sorry Broguts!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

The stalker pattern bolter itself may be rare, but there does exist stalker rounds, one of several specialized bolt rounds that some marines have access to. Though for all of a bolter's shots to be these would be incredibly rare, and on a scout even rarer if not even possible.


----------



## entitled to a rematch (Apr 10, 2010)

Did, he leave?


----------



## Redistopholes (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm in for the story if you'll have me.  I've done RPs before but never done one on here so please forgive me but the only guidance I've had here so far is the Sticky threads at the top of the RP Forum. 

Name: Valirion (Val) Kane

Age: 17

Equipment & Weapons: Bolter, combat Knife, krak and frag grenades. A targeter is mounted on his bolter and is linked to the occular auspex over his right eye.

Appearance: Val is nothing remarkable physically but is remembered well for his sharp, glacier blue eyes. His hair is cropped short and a pale blond color that appears almost white with as short as it is since becoming a cadet of the Imperial Fists. He wears a small statuette of the Emperor on a chain around his neck. His combat blade has finite liturgies to the Emperor etched into the blade.

Personality: Val is quiet for the most part and speaks little of himself or his opinions except when explicitly asked for. Sometimes his silence can be perceived as an aloofness and borderline arrogance or elitist distaste for others around him. But to his fellow scouts that he has worked with, he has proven himself to be an apt point man and solid rear guard, able to notice, remember, and make use of small details for decisive action. Val struggles to socialize with his fellow scouts still though and has difficulty finding the drive to build camaraderie outside of the mission.

Brief background: Born on Terra and a bastard son to a ranking official, it was ideal that Val was picked up by the Imperial Fists' testing process for new recruits. He had been groomed to join the Ecclesiarchy but disappearing with the Space Marines was a much quicker way for his father to be rid of Valirion. Val passed the initial tests and then the "tunnel of terror". The joke was that his seemingly short, white hair had turned that color from fright in the "tunnel". It was noted by his instructors that his conviction and faith to the Emperor were a stout foundation for his confidence during the tests and the more cynical scoffed that Valirion could be the first cadet to ever become a chaplain after the "tunnel of terror".
Val proved himself though as he continued as a scout to be an excellent marksman and has earned just the beginning trickle of honors possible to a scout with a sniper rifle. When not using a sniper rifle, he favors his targeter mounted on his bolter as a sound substitute.

So how's that? Acceptable? Needs to be scaled back? I can do less or more if you need me to, or change the direction of the character or whatever. Just give me a heads up.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Name: Pyraous (pronounced Py-ray-ous) stratos
Age:17 
Equipment & Weapons: Bolter, Combat Knife, Krak and Frag grenades, His bolter is equipped with a silencer and an extended magazine, carries 3 stalker pattern bolts.
Appearence: Nothing Particularly remarkable about Pyraous, long blood red hair tied back into a pony tail, and his left eye is dark green whilst his right eye is a bright violet, he is slightly more slender than the average scout. 
Personality: Deathly silent type, will only over speak in whispers, but the words he says will always strike a nerve in the person he is speaking to. 
Brief background: When Pyraous was first inducted into the scouts he excelled ahead of his fellow inductees.
so when it became time for a new scout squad to be formed, he was an obvious choice, for the mission that they were being sent for him and his squad were armed with sniper rifles. on return from this mission he resigned his position in this squad as he preferred to kill his enemy in close quarters so was placed in a squad of assault scouts and awaited to be sent on a training mission.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Name: Rico Stantinus 
Age:19
Equipment & Weapons: Standard Bolter (with a sling so he can hang if over his shoulder), a very long Combat knife (with liturgies of faith etched into the blade), Frag & Krak Grenades
Appearence: Rico is slightly smaller than the average size space marine scout with a dark tan, his hair is shaven off, but it used to be black. His eyes are a dark brown (almost black) colour. He appears pretty muscled because of the high-gravity world he was born on.
Personality: The kind of guy that always has to be up front in the battle, fighting was a must on his planet and it's also on the battle field, so why not make the most of it? He doesn't mind to speak to people and always takes great care of his gear.
Brief background:
Rico was born on a feral high-gravity world. This clearly shows in his build: he's not very long, but pretty muscled. He was the first recruit of his planet and so far: the only one. During his first trainings they already found out he wasn't all that much about precision, so that's why they started giving him shotgun training. He still hasn't finished the training though and this is his first mission. He dreams to become an assault marine...

OOC: hope this is good?


----------



## entitled to a rematch (Apr 10, 2010)

They are both great but sorry no camo-cloaks.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

entitled to a rematch said:


> They are both great but sorry no camo-cloaks.


Both? Don't you have three characters up their to approve?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

You've got me pinned up to a wall here entitled for a rematch. I would like to join but im very unfimiliar with imperial fists and im not sure if the action will be very realistic.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't mind changing my character, just wondering why can't I hv a camo cloak, I could have got a it from when I was a sniper


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

warsmith7752 said:


> You've got me pinned up to a wall here entitled for a rematch. I would like to join but im very unfimiliar with imperial fists and im not sure if the action will be very realistic.


How would the fighting be unrealistic? Is it because the characters being played would not be the most experienced or capable because they are still learning or something?

The thought that this RP may not be as heavily focused on the smaller part of roleplaying is fairly intriguing to me. entitled to a rematch, I may be tossing a character your way in the near future; though that is a maybe.:biggrin:


----------



## entitled to a rematch (Apr 10, 2010)

Dark reever when i posted it, i never saw the third applicant. I apologize for this slight error, but yes all three are fine.

The reason camo-cloaks arnt allowed is the fact that they arnt snipers YET they are still in training. Also since this was ment to be just a normal survival exercise they would certainly not have came prepared.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

When i said unrealistic i meant that it would be near impossible for 5 scouts to take ot thousands of renegades without god-modding.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

warsmith7752 said:


> When i said unrealistic i meant that it would be near impossible for 5 scouts to take ot thousands of renegades without god-modding.


Head on, yes it would be impossible; however there are more options to taking on a larger foe than head to head. Take out a few important elements here and there, make the enemy second guess themselves, and other things can be done to weaken them.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes that would work with the traitor gaurd but not the astares who have a full battle company.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

@Warsmith: what you're saying is true, but I mean if you'd look at all the RPG's going on right now, I think about 90% are only 5 or 6 going against full armies. What makes this one less realistic than the others? The fact they're scouts? Well, tbh I doubt a bolter'd be less dangerous in the hands of a scout than in a marine's. True, a marine has more experience with one, but a bolter remains a bolter, and wether a marine or a scout hits a guy with a bolt doesn't change the killing power of the bolt.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

True warsmith, but what makes you think that this RP would see the characters having to deal with the hundred traitor astartes at more than a handful at best?

Having lesser enemies and greater enemies is like in most games; you generally encounter the lesser ones a fair amount and the greater ones every so often or at key points.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Even so i dont know a thing about imperial fists and not much about scouts. Also the average scout squad has 1 heavy weapon not just all bolters.


----------



## Redistopholes (Feb 26, 2010)

I figure it is EtaR's prerogative as far as their equipment as he's the generator of the story so I'm good with whatever. The codex says a scout squad can have a number of different weapon sets and all scouts except for sergeants are really in training. So whatever EtaR wants us to be equipped with, I'm game.

And no, I don't see a five man squad wading through hordes of the enemy but you never do. I guess that goes with the name "Scouts" . Their mission is originally just to survive the harsh conditions. Now its to survive and somehow manage to escape and report back to the Imperial Fists as soon as possible. At least that would be my tactical conclusion; not to make a 1200+ kill count by ourselves. But again, I'm not the generator.

Looking forward to starting this thread, EtaR.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

All right you've convinced me to join

Name:Kubilei Jaquio

Age:18

Equipment & Weapons: stadard bolter, combat knife, frag and krak grenades

Appearence: an average build for an astares initiate. He has above averagde upper body strength. Wears yellow scout armour. He has short brown hair and slightly tanned skin.

Personality:Very obidient. He will never allow himself to fail its either death or succses. utterly devoted to the emporor and the chapter. He is resourceful and can be relied on to do what needs to be done.

Brief background: When induced into the scout programe kubilie showed promise as a techmarine. Kubilies parents died in a dark eldar raid and he was left to scavenge for himself. He got along by helping out at a forge where he picked up some talent for woring with the machine spirit although not enough to be considered by the mechanus. Years of runing and fighting his way out of trouble gave kubilie a strong build and was induced into the scout programe. 

hope this is ok with you. I dont intend his techy abilities to have any advantage during the action but i felt something like it was necasarry to make him interesting


----------



## another alias (Jan 30, 2010)

Name: Thoth Bacari
Age: 17 
Equipment & Weapons: Bolter, combat knive, Krak and frag grenades 
Appearence: Bald, with an oval of a goatee under his chin. Chocolate brown eyes and dark skin. 
Personality: Quiet laid back, Thoth is often found joking or trying to keep his comrades smiling. In combat this changes and his sunny demeanor is replaced with rage and he has been known to take combat practise too far, needing to be restrained on rare occasion. 
Brief background: Coming from a world covered in deserts and savannas Thoth was found to be a bad shot.It was his skilll in close combat that saved him and allowed him to become a scout.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

is there still room, i might be throwing someone in this mix if there is enough room


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Name:Krask (Krag) Valski
Age:17
Bolter, Combat Knife(substituting this knife for one of his own if at all possible), Krak and Frag grenades, He carries the skull of an ork that is engraved with prayers, he also wears war paint upon his face.
Appearence: Not much different than any other recruit, Brown eyes and hair, buzz cut, he has one scar on his hand that leads partially up his arm.
Personality: Quick witted and stubborn
Brief background: Born on a feral world Tench has rarely come in contact with off worlders. He has honed his skill with his knife made from an unknown creatures shin bone. Only a year prior to his recruitment his village was attacked by a very small band of feral orks, him and his fellow villagers succeeded in fighting them off and as a trophy he took one of the orks skulls and now carries it with him. Not much else is know seeing how his people have no written records.

If this is all legit.


----------



## entitled to a rematch (Apr 10, 2010)

Blueberrypop and Another alias im afraid the max limit for this rp was 5, And since it is only fair on the guys that got here first that you two will not be able to be involved in the roleplay, i apologize greatly as i should of said that it was closed after the fifth person joined. Sorry.

On a good/bad-ish not, the roleplay will be started at the weekend, sorry it cant be sooner as school is awefully demanding.


----------



## another alias (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't realy see how two more people would hurt but alright then.


----------



## entitled to a rematch (Apr 10, 2010)

It is a scout combat squad ( in training ) A combat squad is usually 5. again im sorry


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Keep in mind entitled to a rematch, scout squads generally tend to operate at as close to full strength as possible. They really only break into combat squads in some more dire circumstances.

That being said however, this is entitled to a rematch's RP. If he only want a group of five scouts and himself as the squad leader then there is generally going to be a decent reason for it.


another alias, its easy for you to have no problem with more people joining in; your just playing a character. More players means the GM has to juggle more characters, alter his or her plans for the given plot, and possibly add more stuff in order to keep things fairly balanced. Its more work than you think, and no offense but didn't you bugger off on one of the last RP's you were in?


----------



## Redistopholes (Feb 26, 2010)

For the sake of ease and to prevent any future issues, I'll go ahead and drop my character so Blueberry or alias can have a go at it with their characters. I've got some personal stuff that has just come up and I wouldn't be all that attentive down the road so it's probably for the best at this point. You guys have fun with the story, I look forward to seeing how it develops when I get a chance to read it.


----------



## entitled to a rematch (Apr 10, 2010)

Alright...um so who is taking Redistopholes place?


----------



## another alias (Jan 30, 2010)

I will if no one else is.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

well i was the 4th person to apply and redis was 3rd i think.


----------



## entitled to a rematch (Apr 10, 2010)

Well Another alias, if you want to join... GREAT! we can get this started... shortly


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

So which of us have places?


----------

